# finding a wing chun school in los angeles



## ransom (Apr 15, 2014)

hey all.  i would like to begin studying wing chun in los angeles (i am in the san gabriel valley).  i have no martial arts experience.  i am fortunate that there are many schools and teachers in the los angeles area, but i don't know how to discriminate between them.  because i have no experience i think it would be easy for me to spend a lot of time and money at a place and not realize until it is too late that i have wasted my time.

i used to teach english, and was instructed many times at for-profit schools it is more important to make the student _feel_ they are learning to keep them in the school than to actually teach them.  to manipulate them to want to gain "levels", to continue spending money, by dangling a certificate in front of them (which they can use to make money, regardless of their language ability), that this is more important than actually imparting knowledge and shaping their ability to learn.  i've also personally studied languages and know that persistent study and application leads to success, and that good teachers are act as a guide, helping you advance and refine, and are dedicated to your actual improvement and success, not simply your addiction to leveling up for a certificate to feed their bank account.  i feel like trusting someone to be this guide is a serious decision, 

so i appeal to you all for help in making my decision.

do any of you have experience with or thoughts about wing chun schools in the los angeles area?  preferably in the san gabriel valley area, where there seem to be many and where i am also located.


----------



## ransom (Apr 15, 2014)

here are the two schools i feel most attracted to after doing some research:

Tom Wong
Official home Yuenkaysan Sum Neng Wing Chun
https://www.facebook.com/139385669460781
https://www.youtube.com/user/TomWongWingChun/videos
lineage: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuen_Kay_Shan#Students

Gary Lam
Home




lineage: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wong_Shun_Leung

thoughts?


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 16, 2014)

ransom said:


> here are the two schools i feel most attracted to after doing some research:
> 
> Tom Wong
> Official home Yuenkaysan Sum Neng Wing Chun
> ...



I'd go to Gary Lam's for sure.
He's a student of WSL , don't have to look at his web site.

Looked at the Tom Wong guys website , several things turned me off.
First off he says he teaches the secret of Ng Mui Wing Chun , there are no secrets only hard training.

They also do lap sau with a back fist which I absolutely despise , as not only incorrect but very Bruce Lee like.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Apr 16, 2014)

ransom,
Go check out each one. They are two very different lineages of Wing Chun. Make up your own mind based on your personal observations, not an internet forum. See if what they teach/method of teaching/type of training intensity suits your goals (i.e. defend yourself in some back alley at night...or play delusional patty-cake drills with fellow students). Everyone is attracted to the martial arts for different reasons...be sure your time and money are about to be wisely invested; once spent, neither can be retrieved. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 16, 2014)

Sifu Stanley Wong is most def worth a call:
Welcome To Old School Wing Chun


----------



## JPinAZ (May 6, 2014)

Eric_H said:


> Sifu Stanley Wong is most def worth a call:
> Welcome To Old School Wing Chun



I'd agree. Small group training focusing on skill and results. Their hands can do the talking as well - Sifu Stanley's Wing Chun is top notch


----------



## geezer (May 6, 2014)

JPinAZ said:


> I'd agree. Small group training focusing on skill and results. Their hands can do the talking as well - Sifu Stanley's Wing Chun is top notch



I checked out the webpage. He seems to be very open to people from other lineages. That's pretty uncommon in WC.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Jun 11, 2014)

Isn't Hawkins Cheung in LA? No idea on the geography as I'm in UK but if he's still teaching, and if I could, I'd go there for sure.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jun 11, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I'd go to Gary Lam's for sure.
> He's a student of WSL , don't have to look at his web site.
> 
> Looked at the Tom Wong guys website , several things turned me off.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------

mook's points are well taken


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jun 11, 2014)

Hawkins gets my vote. Definitely him over Lam.


----------



## Marnetmar (Jun 11, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> they also do lap sau with a back fist which i absolutely despise



I think I like you.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree with Mook Jong Man. I don't even live in LA...in fact I very rarely escape my tiny little bubble here in Averill Park NY...and even *I* have heard of Gary Lam. And by that I mean I heard good things.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Ransom,
If you haven't already found a place, I'm from the area and would recommend Hawkins as a first choice and Lam as a second. Lam's is actually in Alhambra which is just down the fwy from you. There are also quite a few other choices, but these two would be your best potential.
Good luck.


----------

